# Tree fell on ambulance tennessee



## kennertree (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.crossville-chronicle.com/local/local_story_135130318.html


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Jun 5, 2007)

That headline should be “TREE GETS PAYBACK, BOOYAAA!!!” bout time, damn kids racin around all over the place.


----------



## bushinspector (Jun 5, 2007)

I always knew that trees and ambalances were a bad mix!!


----------

